# Help please - 7 day old pigeon



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi - I appreciate any help! I have a 7-day old pigeon from my balcony. My managers decided to paint and have disturbed this pigeon and its mother three times. The 1st two times, the mother came back. Last night she didn't. I waited an hour after work but mother never showed. Getting cold so brought baby in to warm up. Tried a couple more times to put back in nest - other pigeons came but ignored baby. 

1. Should I keep trying to reunite? How without baby getting too cold?
2. How often should I feed this little one - he's eating well from a cut-off nipple. How much do I feed him - not good at judging crop size.
3. Does he need water alone plus baby pigeon feed?
4. Any other advice?
Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome To Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for your care and concern over the youngster.

Sounds like you are doing well with him. What are you feeding him?

Yes, you should keep him warm for now, a heating pad set on low will work, make sure to put a towel between baby and pad. At 7 days of age, he has a good start, and won't need heat much longer.

You can feed the Kaytee baby bird formula whenever the crop is empty, I believe 10 to 15 ml's is probably enough. If he is getting formula he does no need supplemental water, if you are feeding him dry food he does. The crop should look full, but like a beanbag and not like a fully blown balloon.

You should try to reunite him with mom and dad if they come back, if not then you can hand rear, and we will help with any questions you might have.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much for your quick response. 

What am I feeding it? I initially gave it some Karo syrup/water, but then got some Kaytee bird formula and have been giving that since last night. It eats it well - I just have a hard time telling when the crop is actually empty. I've read that he might need to eat anywhere from 2 hrs to 3 times a day. Do you have closer estimate?

Any suggestions on how to reunite him? I can't tell which pigeons are his mom/dad so I'd basically have to put him out there in his nest and wait to see if anybody attended to him. How long can he be without extra heat?

One other question - can pigeons have mites or fleas? I noticed 2 TINY black bugs crawling on my arm today after feeding him. I didn't see any on the pigeon or in his bedding though.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The pigeons crop is just below the throat. When there is food in it, it fills up like a little balloon and it feels squishy. It's important that you figure out where the crop is because it's very important to never add new food to old food. How much are you feeding?
What city are you located? Have the painters finished with your balcony?How cold is it where you are?
Pigeons can have bugs which are easy to get rid of. Most pet shops have a product you can spray on them. Just be careful to avoid the face.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

*in Denver*

I know what and where the crop is - just have not raised enough baby birds to have a good sense what is "full" and what is "empty."

I'm pretty sure the painting is done at this point. Today is cold (50's), but we do have days in the 80's and 90's - I'm in Denver, CO. 

The last time he ate, he ate about 10mls of formula. It's getting more efficient as he's getting used to the cut-open bottle. 
Thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

When the crop doesn't feel like a balloon anymore, then it's time to feed. It sounds like you are doing a fantastic job. FYI...most people have no idea what a crop is
You could put the baby out and watch to see what happens. If it doesn't look like the parents are going to come back, then you could bring it in again and just figure you've got yourself a project.


----------

